# Lecture aléatoire impossible à changer



## hadji64 (17 Octobre 2016)

Salut à tous,
J'ai le dernier iPod Touch et sur lorsque j'écoute la musique sur celui-ci, les morceaux sont diffusés à chaque fois en lecture aléatoire.
Il y a bien les flèches de lecture aléatoire mais il n'y a aucun moyen de supprimer cela et d'arrêter ce mode là.

Avez-vous une idée??

Merci.


----------

